# Intro



## Milwdude (Dec 25, 2012)

Wanted to introduce myself and wish everyone a Merry Christmas. Let's get huge and pumped in 2013!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brazey (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas back at you. Welcome to the Board.


----------



## charley (Dec 25, 2012)

merry x.........


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas and welcome!!!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 25, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Milwdude (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking for buds on here, feel free to add me. Wisconsin here

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z499 (Dec 25, 2012)

Welcome, tranny porn in AG, you're welcome to it. Other than that lots of good info on here


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2012)

Plenty of straight guys here too. So many of them!


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 25, 2012)

Milwdude said:


> Looking for buds on here, feel free to add me. Wisconsin here
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



No buds here, just gear.  Hightimes.com has buds.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 25, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> No buds here, just gear.  Hightimes.com has buds.



Lololol but Its the old school bulker!

OP you'll like it here and probably make a bro or two in the bargain


----------



## Milwdude (Dec 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> No buds here, just gear.  Hightimes.com has buds.



Thanks, trying to be friendly and get good advice and this is what I get, thanks bro!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 26, 2012)

Milwdude said:


> Thanks, trying to be friendly and get good advice and this is what I get, thanks bro!



You misread the tone I promise we're happy you're here its just jokes for LOLs.


----------



## Milwdude (Dec 26, 2012)

Ahhhh, sense of humor, cool!


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 26, 2012)

Come on in, surf the boards. Sooooo much to see.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome from the Midwest as well.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## blergs. (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Milwdude (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

